
Silicon Valley’s Information Asymmetry Problem - stevedc3
https://stevecheney.com/silicon-valleys-information-assymetry-problem/
======
dredmorbius
Steve Cheney's unreadably low-contrast font problem.

Also: this is not what "information asymmetry" means. Steve is discussing
simple contradiction and/or hypocrisy.

[https://www.investopedia.com/terms/a/asymmetricinformation.a...](https://www.investopedia.com/terms/a/asymmetricinformation.asp)

